
Sony’s electric car is the best surprise of CES - yogi_raj2
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/8/21056404/sony-vision-s-electric-concept-prototype-first-look-ces-2020
======
Cougher
And the least surprising news is that it's yet another concept car that people
won't be able to buy.

"Sony didn’t have to go and make a real car to show off some tech it thought
might be good for the automotive space. But it did it anyway. . ."

Gosh! Someone buy those guys a beer!

"Making cars at any scale is a grueling business, though . . . So it’s
probably a good thing for Sony that it doesn’t plan to make the Vision-S —
even if people wind up walking away from CES 2020 wanting a Sony car."

Make that beer a Keystone Light.

